# TRIBES a "funny/poignant" novel about high school grad week



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I've released my novel TRIBES. I must say I'm very pleased with how the cover turned out. Anyone have fond memories of High School? This'll destroy them. 

It's available at AmazonUS and AmazonUK

"Items to carry on the person:
reliable pen,
backup pen,
field study notebook,
open mind."

Percy's father, a famous anthropologist, died in Africa four years ago; and Percy has taken on his father's eyes to see the world as a brilliant Observer. He and his friend Elissa are fascinated by the ritualistic world called Grade Twelve: the Jock tribe; the Teacher tribe; the Born Again tribe; the Cool and Detached tribe; the Lipstick/Hairspray tribe, not to mention Mr. Verplaz, the Shaman.
For Percy it's crucial to withdraw, analyze, and remain above it all.
But wait--he's studying real people, who complicate things. Like Elissa, the only person who can come close to him, maybe too close. The only person who knows how painful it was last year when their best friend Willard died. As graduation approaches, the looming ritual ratchets up Percy's deepest, hidden feelings and reveals the truth about his father's disappearance.

"In this short, well-paced outing, Slade manages a wide range of weighty topics-- Darwin, evolution, the Big Bang, death, suicide , and first love-- with a light, humorous touch. An entertaining, thought provoking read." Kirkus Reviews


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Arthur, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Which Tribes are you? Personally I'm from the Sarcastic Tribe.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Tribes Bumpity Bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Tribes Tribes, everywhere there are tribes...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

an anthropological bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

And another


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

a bump of triblical proportions.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

who doesn't want to relive high school?


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the premise of this.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> I love the premise of this.


Thanks, Tara. The first version had all sorts of charts and sidebars and illustrations which my publisher convinced me took away from the story. They were right, but I still kind of miss them.

Great covers, BTW


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

One can never get too much high school drama...I find...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A Tribal Bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Today, I'm in the toque tribe. Brrrr...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

This is currently free on Kindle in the US and UK.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazon.com Review
There's the Logo Tribe, who "exhibit name brands wherever and whenever possible," the Digerati Tribe, who "worship bytes and silicon chips," and the Busybody Tribe, whose "batlike ears stretched high to gather up every vibration and echo." These are only a few of the exotic groups Percy Montmount has identified in his immense study of the human adolescent's rituals, "The Origin of the Species Revisited." And what better person to record these behaviors than one who is a member of no tribe? Ever since the death of his famous anthropologist father three years ago, Percy has blocked his grief by becoming an aloof observer of his classmates' odd rituals instead of an active player. But lately, it's gotten harder to classify his feelings as just biological responses to outside stimuli. Stimuli like his attraction to Elissa, a sexy, intelligent female biped, or his memories of Willard Stokes, the friend who committed suicide after suffering from unrequited love for a member of the Lipstick/Hairspray Tribe. And now that Graduation, that ultimate rite of passage, is almost upon him, Percy may be forced by unknown factors outside his tightly controlled environment to finally drop his field notebook and become what he dreads most: an actual participant in his own life.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

"Tribes, is an inventive and deeply honest young adult novel that is sure to capture the interest of teen readers."
Quill and Quire


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump of austrolapithecian proportions...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Percy is fascinated by the ritualistic world called Grade Twelve: the Jock tribe; the Teacher tribe... TRIBES http://ow.ly/a9Ibs


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually has someone come up and quote from this novel to me at a signing. Always great to have fans like that!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Just had contact with a school that teaches this book. Always pleased to hear that. Though sad that I'm causing those poor students more homework...


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A tribal bump!


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A tribal bump.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A tribal bump


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

A bump before the apocalypse.


----------



## Arthur Slade (Jan 20, 2011)

Tribal bump.


----------

